# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Therapie met behulp van drugs?

## drugstherapie

Voor de specifieke doelgroep die hierin is geïnteresseerd: http://therapiemetdrugs.blogspot.nl

Op deze blog wil ik gaan bijhouden welke behandelingen er mogelijk zijn met drugs en welke onderzoeken hierna gedaan worden. De blog is nog in de beginfase, suggesties zijn welkom. Ook wat betreft ethische en juridische vraagstukken.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo,

Wat een goede manier om mensen inzicht te geven in behandelingen en onderzoeken. Veel succes met je blog.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

